# Will the smoke stain?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 21085 that needs smoke fluid. I'm curious... I'm running my locomotives up near the ceiling. Will constant use of this locomotive stain my ceiling?

Charles.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It shouldn't, but it might leave an oily residue that should probably be wiped off after awhile.


----------

